
Kotlin 1.4 Released with a Focus on Quality and Performance - dayanruben
https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2020/08/kotlin-1-4-released-with-a-focus-on-quality-and-performance/
======
The_rationalist
Kotlin is by far the most well designed language I've ever seen, can't wait
for the 1.5 to bring destructuring in pattern matching!

~~~
SureshG
Exactly, not just the language all the tooling (jvm tools) and IDE are also
top notch. Really waiting for the new compiler frontend, which brings huge
improvements to compile time.

Where did you get that info about patter matching?. By the way, java is really
catching up on that.

[https://github.com/openjdk/amber-docs/tree/master/eg-
drafts](https://github.com/openjdk/amber-docs/tree/master/eg-drafts)

